# painting back of Acrylic tank



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Greetings!,

Still working on this tank, i have some Acrylic black paint that i am thinking about using to paint the outside back of my tank. Is this a good idea? or do any of you have a better option, i also bought a plastic table cloth as per some old advice by Gordon for using this as a background, only thing is i could only find a blue color and i have some black sump strips on the inside, so dont think it would look great, if anyone knows where i can find a black (vinyle or plastic table cloth) that would be cool. I know about Krylon spray paint, not sure if i want to use that in the house as i kinda suck at painting(lol). However if that is really the best option then let me know.

Once again thanks to all


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

*back*

i have used plasticized wrapping paper from the dollar store and taped it on.you can get different solid colours,and if you want to change the colour its fast and easy .


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I just rolled on a few layers of flat black latex. Easy to do. You could buy some hard plastic sheets from an art store and stick it on the back.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I won't paint an acrylic tank as one it is on, I think you are stuck with it.

Well, since you have the black paint already, you can paint anything waterproof material you have handy and hang/tape it on the back of the tank


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I just painted a sheet Styrofoam and used that.


----------

